# Et Tu Frankie Et Tu



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Pag#11 decided he wanted into the game. Sigh I would have expected better of you. Well thank you for the fine smokes a few in there I have never heard of which I look forward to reducing to Ash. I am going to be months smoking these bombs up guess My stuff will all get a nice ageing.
Thank you once again @Pag#11. I will be ending you a proper thank you next week.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Get em Frankie! Good job!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

The way you abused him you should exoect it! Good hit Frankie!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@kacey you might want to move lol. They all seem to want to destroy your porch, yard, and mailbox. You might want to consider personal safety.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm starting to get tired of congratulating you on all these bombs you've been getting. Seriously, it's like freakin Groundhog Day here lately. LOL 

Congrats bro. Whatever you did to poke the dragon, I'd suggest you not do it again.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

The beatings will continue until morale improves...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Good hit! @kacey isn't use to being on this end!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm starting to get tired of congratulating you on all these bombs you've been getting. Seriously, it's like freakin Groundhog Day here lately. LOL
> 
> Congrats bro. Whatever you did to poke the dragon, I'd suggest you not do it again.


^^^^this @kacey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Dran, @Matfam1, @Travoline, @Rabidawise, @Pag#11,

Remember that I have a rather large war chest and friends who have a wicked sense of humor. Y'all should spend your weekend contemplating the error of your ways. @LeatherNeck I didn't poke a dragon.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

kacey said:


> @Dran, @Matfam1, @Travoline, @Rabidawise, @Pag#11,
> 
> Remember that I have a rather large war chest and friends who have a wicked sense of humor. Y'all should spend your weekend contemplating the error of your ways. @LeatherNeck I didn't poke a dragon.


I think we're more like a Hydra personally. A multi headed beast hell bent on mailbox destruction!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Even me Brother ...you must have not known, I am an OG of the NHS. One of the founding Fathers. Enjoy the smokes. Nothing really fancy there. Well maybe that Jive Turkey. NHS for Life. Congrats on all the Bombs that have impacted this mans life. There all well deserved. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent @Pag#11 Jive Turkey - love it !


----------

